# jelly bean parrot spawn!!



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

so i while cycling my 135 gal tank i decided to toss in 2 jelly bean parrot fish that i picked up from the auction to add a little bit of ammonia. today to my HUGE suprise i kwnoticed that they had dug a lil cave under the sponge filter. and the fish apperd to be picking something up.. swimming back around the other end of the cave and spitting it out.. repeatadily. Messed i though... so i took a closer look and i saw FRY about 50 lil yolk sacs wiggeling about. So the parrot's dug down to the glass laid egges and hatched them WOOT with out me knowning. its a 135 gal tank as is aid and it also is holding about 20 guppies. most of them about 1/2 adult size. The female keeps picking up the fry that wonder away and putting them back in the pile. awesome eh? so im not really sure what to do... i think tomrrow i am going to get an eye dropper so i can get some baby bine down to the bottom there. and just leave the fry with their parrents. the guppies done seem to care about the babies.. but one of the parrots is on patrol chasing away any fish that comes near. Has anyone spawned thease fish before? whould i remove the fry? should i remove the guppies? will the eye dropper work? or will that spook the parents too much. any suggestions and props are apreciated _


----------

